# Nachstellung eines Fotos



## Queerdog (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Im Rahmen eines Homepagedesigns für den Obst- und Gemüseservice des Vaters meiner Freundin, möchte ich gerne folgendes Bild nachstellen:

Bild auf der Startseite 

Bitte keine Kommentare über die HTML - Umsetzung... das war nur ein 5.minuten Act, weil ich so ungefähr das mir mögliche Design zeigen wollte 

Naja, auf jeden Fall geht'S um das leckere Gemüsebild auf der Startseite...

Als erstes eine rechtliche Frage (das würde mir das nachstellen der Fotografie natürlich ersparen ):
Das Bild habe ich irgendwo aus dem Internet... darf ich das einfach so verwenden?

Wenn nicht (aber auch generell) dann folgende Frage:
Wie stelle ich so ein Foto nach... 
Also Obst und Gemüse wäre bis zum Abwinken da, eine Kamera auch... 
Auf jeden Fall wäre ein paar Tipps zur Beleuchtung, zur Unterlage, und zur Nachbearbeitung (diese satten Farben und dieser fast schon unnatürliche Glanz) wären echt super!

Vielen Dank schonmal,
mfG,
Maxi.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Februar 2004)

Hi,

du brauchst folgende Sachen dafür:

1. ausreichend viel Licht (3-Punkt-Beleuchtung)
2. Weiße Tischdecke oder Bettlaken (gebügelt wär nicht schlecht)
3. Gemüse und Obst
4. 1 Flasche Hochglanzmöbelpolitur für das Gemüse und Obst
5. Ein fusselfreies Tuch zum polieren
6. Digitalkamera oder Analogkamera und Scanner
7. Ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm zum bearbeiten von Größe, Sättigung, Tonwert,
Farbkorrektur, Kontrast und Schärfe.
8. Ein wenig Kreativität und Ausprobieren

Das wars schon

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Queerdog (25. Februar 2004)

Hey Martin!

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort + Hilfe...
Ich dachte, dass ich mir irgend so ein "Glanzspray" kaufen muss (das gibt'S wahrscheinlich garnicht), aber dass es mit Möbelpollitur geht, optimal 

1. Könntest du mir vielleicht erklären, was eine 3-Punkt-Belichtung genau ist. Heißt dass, dass ich drei verschiedene Lampen geschickt platziere oder ist damit so eine Leiste mit drei Lmapen nebeneinander gemeint? (sorry, keine Ahnung...)

2. ok
3. denke schon 
4. ok
5. ok
6. Digital, ok
7. Ich habe Photoshop 6.0, ich werde einfach mal rumprobieren 
8. Mal sehen...

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, werde ich das gemachte Bild dann mal posten, kann aber noch etwas dauern...

MfG,
Maxi.


----------

